# First Beef Fatties



## jnorth (May 7, 2012)

Well, I had intended to smoke another pork shoulder this weekend but forgot to take it out of the freezer in time (forgot how long 9 lbs takes to thaw) but I had a couple packages of burger so I thought I'd see what I could do with them.

First one was bacon cheese burger fatty, I stuffed it with some medium cheddar and chopped onions then sprinkled it with a bunch of McCormick Grill Mates Texas Smokehouse Burger Seasoning.  This was also my first bacon weave.  The bacon was a bit uneven and seemed rather loose to start but shrunk down while cooking.  

Second was a pizza fatty, stuffed with pizza sauce, pepperoni, mushrooms, onions, and provolone.  Unfortunately after the first bacon weave I only had 2 slices left so I had to leave this one naked.

I put them both in my MES 40 at 245 with my AMNPS burning Pitmaster's Choice for about 4 hours (165 internal temp).   The pizza fatty was done about half an hour before the bacon cheese burger.  I'm not sure if that was due to positioning (both were on the top rack, pizza in front), the bacon, or difference in stuffing.

Of course, I'm not use to taking pictures so I forgot to get any prep pictures.

Well, here is the pizza one. It didn't seal properly, I think I over stuffed it.








and cut open







and the bacon cheese burger fatty;







also cut







When I pulled the temperature probe out of the bacon cheese burger fatty I had a tinny cheese volcano for a bit there.

If I had planned better I would have made the pizza one with some Italian sausage I made a while back.  Still, they were quite good and I'll definitely make more in the future.


----------



## eman (May 8, 2012)

Those fattys look quite good. I bet a good thick slice of the bacon cheeseburger one would make a great sammich.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 8, 2012)

Those look pretty good and make great sammies!


----------



## jrod62 (May 8, 2012)

Fatties looks great .
great job on bacon weave.
I love pizza fatties.
 I wrap mine in pizza dough right before its done.
Put some garlic/butter across the dough .Thumbs Up


----------



## jp61 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## so ms smoker (May 8, 2012)

Nice looking fatties. hard to go wrong there!

Mike


----------



## greenrn (May 8, 2012)

Both fatties look delicious. I can't wait to make one. :439:


----------



## cricky101 (May 9, 2012)

eman said:


> Those fattys look quite good. I bet a good thick slice of the bacon cheeseburger one would make a great sammich.


My girlfriend and I did that with some nice hamburger buns. Tasted great!


----------



## rdknb (May 9, 2012)

They both look good, I would love a slice of the cheeseburger one


----------



## 33roosters (May 26, 2012)

Looks great, iam going to try one myself tomorrow, first time. good job


----------



## leosmith78 (Dec 28, 2012)

Just when I thought that a fattie couldn't get any better, I make one using Kroger brand all beef breakfast sausage...it is DELIGHTFUL!!


----------

